# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Ελπινίκη [Κρήτη, Ravenna, Psyche]

## Appia_1978

Ναυπηγημένο το 1883 ως Psyche για το Αυστριακό Lloyd. Πουλήθηκε σε Ιταλούς και άλλαξε όνομα σε Ravenna.
Το 1934 αγοράστηκε από Έλληνες (Eurotas) και μετονομάστηκε Crete. 
Το 1936 πουλήθηκε και ονομάστηκε Elpiniki (Coumantaros). To 1938, μετά από ατύχημα στα Χανιά, διαλύθηκε ...

Ravenna.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ναυπηγημένο το 1883 ως Psyche για το Αυστριακό Lloyd. Πουλήθηκε σε Ιταλούς και άλλαξε όνομα σε Ravenna.
> Το 1934 αγοράστηκε από Έλληνες (Eurotas) και μετονομάστηκε Crete. 
> Το 1936 πουλήθηκε και ονομάστηκε Elpiniki (Coumantaros). To 1938, μετά από ατύχημα στα Χανιά, διαλύθηκε ...
> Ravenna.jpg


So, at last!  This is _Eurotas_!

----------


## Ellinis

Η εταιρεία λεγόταν Eurotas Flour. Το πλοίο Ευρώτας ήταν κάποιο άλλο.

Σύμφωνα με τα miramar το καραβάκι ήταν φορτηγό. Και στα "Ναυάγια" του Χρ.Ντούνη, ανεφέρετε οτι σαν φορτηγό εξώκειλε στα Χανιά.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

According to Miramar, mostly a cargo ship




> IDNo:     5616410     Year:     1883
> Name:     PSYCHE     Launch Date:     
> Type:     Cargo ship     Date of completion:     
> Flag:     AUH     Keel:     
> Tons:     379     Link:     
> DWT:     0     Yard No:     196
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:         Country of build:     AUH
> Beam:         Builder:     ST Triestino
> ...





> Name       Tons       Change       Starke       Ref.       Registered Owner       Port
> PSYCHE     379     1883    Lloyd Austriaco     
> RAVENNA     379     1901     S.Forli     
> ERDEK         379     1925     Bigali     
> SEFKET     379     1929     Bigali     
> BIGA         379     1933     Bigali     
> CRETE         379     1934     Eurotas Flour     
> ELPINIKI     379     1936     Coumantaros Bros

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ναυπηγημένο το 1883 ως Psyche για το Αυστριακό Lloyd. Πουλήθηκε σε Ιταλούς και άλλαξε όνομα σε Ravenna.
> Το 1934 αγοράστηκε από Έλληνες (Eurotas) και μετονομάστηκε Crete. 
> Το 1936 πουλήθηκε και ονομάστηκε *Elpiniki* (Coumantaros). _To 1938, μετά από ατύχημα στα Χανιά, διαλύθηκε ..._
> 
> Ravenna.jpg


This January 23, 1947 article about the sinking of *Heimara*, mentions the 1938 sinking and loss of _Elpiniki

_19470123 Ell Nauagia1.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Το _Elpiniki _ ως *Ravenna

*Ravenna-03.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Ravenna-03.jpg

----------

